# how to quite an aquaclear hob?



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

ok i have 2 ac50s(aka 300s) anyways 1 is super loud and 1 is not.. yesterday i went and tore both apart to see if anything was different, there not, both impelers are the same too, there both perfect. my question is why is 1 loud when the others not...

also if it makes a difference the loud one has a hard time starting after the power has been shut off.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

You may have a grain of sand or something in the impeller shaft area. Also, check the shaft for any damage to the little plastic end caps. I had one with a small crack in the shaft cap and it sounded like I poured a handfull of sand into it.

If you can't see and damage, try swapping the impellers. If the sound transfers then you just need to replace the damaged impeller.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

When mine was making noise I found that the lid over the top was causing it. It eventually stopped after I played with the fit.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

bones06 said:


> When mine was making noise I found that the lid over the top was causing it. It eventually stopped after I played with the fit.


At one point I set something on the lid to make it quit rattling. Eventually I just took it off (though that has drawbacks... more water evaporates which can also lead to mineral deposits)

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

actually i took the lid off allready, it heppened but not enough...

no sand, no substrate, the impeller part looks perfect, i pulled the quite one out to compair them... id prefer not to do that again... it took me a hour to start the noisey one again...


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Put vaseline on the magnetic part of the shaft to give it a little lubrication. This should solve your problem.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

oops. double post. if possible please delete.


----------

